# Vintage KitchenAid attachments...



## acfixerdude (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm selling a couple of my rarer vintage KA items (2 piece sieve w/ wooden paddle and a vtg. ice/hot water jacket) and wanted to know what you thought...

If you go to http://shop.ebay.com/ki4moore/m.html?_nkw&_armrs=1&_from&_ipg=25 and scroll all the way down you should find them.

What can you tell me about these pieces?

Please tell me what you can about the colander/sieve and tell me what type of metal the attachments might be.

You could also bid on them if interested, but I'd like to know more about the colander/sieve since this is the first time I've seen one (bought it at a garage sale).

Thanks


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Paddle/strainer is a food mill, good for purees and the like. Looks to be an aluminum pan and maybe nickel plated steel.

Water jacket appears to be tin plated steel.

Never place tin plated items in the oven or stove top--tin melts at around 450 F.

Hobart still makes a similar attachment for larger (30-80 qt) machines but the sives are removable and of different sizes. The paddle is also replaceable with brushes, *the *cat's meow for straining out seeds from raspberry/strawberry jams and the like.


----------

